# Food Safety News - 04/19/2021 .....Researchers review traceback investigations for the deadly romaine outbreaks



## daveomak.fs (Apr 19, 2021)

*Researchers review traceback investigations for the deadly romaine outbreaks*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 19, 2021 12:05 am The current edition of The Journal of Food Protection reports on another study into three outbreaks involving romaine lettuce contaminated with Shiga toxin-producing Escherichia coli. This one focuses on determining the source of the outbreak vehicle through traceback investigations. The Food and Drug Administration personnel traceback investigation experts employ a standardized process to initiate, execute, and... Continue Reading


*Deaths reported as Danish Salmonella outbreak grows*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 19, 2021 12:03 am A Salmonella outbreak in Denmark is continuing to affect more people and has also been linked to three deaths. The Statens Serum Institut (SSI) previously reported that 25 people were infected and 14 had needed hospital treatment with most falling ill this past month. The agency has now revealed 33 people have the same type... Continue Reading


*Survey shows public more aware of food safety since pandemic began*
By News Desk on Apr 19, 2021 12:01 am There has been a shift in consumer confidence around food safety and hygiene because of COVID-19 in the United Kingdom, according to a survey. Findings show increased consciousness of food safety and hygiene when eating out, according to the BSI (British Standards Institution). Polling of 2,182 UK adults online by YouGov for BSI after the... Continue Reading


*Government tests show E. coli in frozen beef; JBS launches recall*
By News Desk on Apr 18, 2021 02:22 pm JBS USA Food Co. a Greeley, CO, firm and Importer of Record, is recalling 4,860 pounds of imported boneless beef products that may be contaminated with E. coli O157:H7, according to the the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The problem was discovered when FSIS collected a routine product sample that... Continue Reading


----------

